# Do you know how awful she was? as if I should feel secure after that.....



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

With both my exH and my fiance, when they wanted to appear as if they intend to make me feel secure about their OSFs, they would inevitably mention to me one or more incidents when "friend" in question was nasty to them.

My interpretation of that is, if you can get past that kind of behaviour with her, then you really MUST be hooked.

Ok, so this has happened to me with 2 important men in my life. Is this a normal man thing?

Do you do it? If so, why? And do you achieve the effect that you want with your (main) partner?


----------

